# introduction



## greta (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello, I live in San Diego, CA. I breed mice for a hobby now. I fell in love. I have mostly blues, also silvers, siamese and few others. I do not sell them, i give them to good homes. If you want a calm, healthy, docile pet, you may contact me.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## greta (Nov 5, 2017)

thanks!!!! xoxo


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Greta


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------

